# Shimano Stradic Auction



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Stradic reel I am auctioning, it is in very good condition cosmetically, works fine, casts great, approx 2 yrs old....BUT....it makes that Stradic noise I can't stand anymore. I am sure it can fixed, but I'm not interested.

The reel has mono backer and approx 80yds of Spyderwire Stealth Braid, 10lb testgreat casting line!!!

*Minimumm bid is, $35, no reserve, Auction ends 7-22*



















Reel can be picked up at my store in Pensacola on Fairfield Dr...CASH only!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

$35


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

41


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

45


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

45.01 oke


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

46:moon


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

to rich for my blood jason


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

$46.50:letsdrink


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

$47.00


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

60 send Pm with what you are looking to get


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I am stopping the auction at $60, that's a fair deal for everyone...if there's a hitch i'll put it back up.

PM sent Popeye!


----------

